# Another one



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Geez, my bf and I just got back from a short walk with Aspen and low and behold, out pops a huge brindle pit from the bushes. He didn't come near us, not right away at least. We crossed the street immediately and went another way when the dog dashed after us. Good thing my bf picked up a nice stick he found before this incident, so it came in handy. He was able to scare the dog away, without hitting it.


----------



## dogtrainer1507 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ur always running into loose dogs what's up with that?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^I don't know. I swear, these people in the neighborhood are getting worse and worse...


----------



## dogtrainer1507 (Feb 7, 2010)

There has been a pitmix loose by my parents house. Apparently he isn't fond of my dad although in all fairness my dad was probably chasing him out of the yard with a stick or something. I hate when people don't care enough to take care of their animals really why own one at all.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

dogtrainer1507 said:


> There has been a pitmix loose by my parents house. Apparently he isn't fond of my dad although in all fairness my dad was probably chasing him out of the yard with a stick or something. I hate when people don't care enough to take care of their animals really why own one at all.


Yeah, unfortunately I see loose dogs A LOT. Some people think they can just leave them out in the front lawn unsupervised, and the dog will be fine and not cause trouble. Well, when another dog walks by, the unsupervised dog is going to dash off to meet him (unless that dog is really, and I mean really trained). Aspen is fine with other dogs when he's off leash. But when he's on a leash, he might be ok he might not. He's just very protective. Especially at night.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Jeeze, you DO have some bad luck! Good thing your BF had the stick. I laughed when my husband told me that he puts rocks in his pockets when he goes hiking in the woods alone in case he needs to defend himself or Ania. But you gotta have something!

Richelle


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I never seem to have a problem, most dogs just look at my dogs and run the other way:biggrin:! although my female really just wants to play all the time and my male, well, he's very un-predictable but he's never gone after another dog, and the new one she doesn't really have any muscle tone what so ever so she looks like a wimp, but she sure can bark.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow, that is scary. 

One of my friends has a similar issue in her neighborhood, and she bought a canister of citronella spray to 'deter' dogs that get in her dog's face. 

Her girl is pretty protective as well (GSD/husky mix) and it got to the point this summer where she just stopped walking her in the neighborhood. She actually got in the car and drove elsewhere to walk Luna.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

spookychick13 said:


> Her girl is pretty protective as well (GSD/husky mix) and it got to the point this summer where she just stopped walking her in the neighborhood. She actually got in the car and drove elsewhere to walk Luna.


We don't normally walk in the neighborhood either. Last night we had a big dinner, so decided to go out for a short walk. We usually take Aspen for runs early in the mornings were the trails are by the canyon...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh my goodness, you have the worst luck in the history of all time when it comes to stray dogs. 
I don't understand why people get pets they have no interest in taking care of. Beyond being a public annoyance, loose dogs are in danger of being hit by a car among other things as well. It makes me so mad people don't get it!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!! talk about your bad luck! That is so terrifying a dog jumping out at you! That is awfully dangerous. Good thing your BF was there with you and could help! I still remember that one woman I talk with on walkes, and that black dog she said it was a lab pinned her down! Wow have to really carry some sort of spray bottle of gee vinegar or something with you put it in your coat pocket or pants packet or bag you carry while awlking! That is worrysome! Maybe the mace or heck a be~be gun now that a joke but heck that is horrible!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^^I always carry pepper spray with me wherever we go. :biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Thats a good idea but if the winds blowing disaster! I know my daughter had some and I took it with ~well never had to use it when I had it ~ but at other times I didnt have the spray probably could haveused it haha! Just be careful so it doesnt blow your way! Take good care with all those dogs! That still is scary!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Why don't you just carry a whistle with you.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Why don't you just carry a whistle with you.


That's the first thing I tried a while back. Didn't work out. There were some that got scared and ran off, but most ignored it and just kept coming!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I used to carry the whistle we used while camping. Seems most dogs don't even think anything about the whistle. It startles some at first but doesn't really do much good! Ha I have tried it with my own dogs while they were barking up a storm at the UPS guy or the FED EX guy! They thought it was a game or something they never paid any attention to that whistle and just kept barking! Oh well!


----------

